# Favorite shark reel



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

With all these tigers being caught I thought I would ask what everyone's favorite shark reel is and why . Mine is the Avet 80w, The clickers on the senators sound a little louder especially my 12/0 man I love that sound when it goes off. I have to say the 80w drag is awesome I'm not sure if I cranked it all the way up if I could stay in one place without being anchored but it can stop some big fish. I think my 12/0 would come in a solid 2nd. It is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

9/0 senator all the way!!!Not so big that its a burden to use, descent line capacity for sharking, enough drag to do the job without being unfair to the sharks or ripping me off the beach, and a clicker that will wake the dead!!! I like to fight the fish not just wench them in and the 9/0 is a blast! If I get spooled on the 9/0 some day I might pick up a 12/0 but doubt I will ever go bigger than that. UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Not sure yet. Just moved up to conventional reels from penn spinning reels. But my spinning reel hasn't failed me yet. But looking at all my dads 12/0s and internationals makes me want some.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

12/0 for sure. then the makaira 80WII. the 12/0 holds plenty of line, has plenty of drag to fish 100lb line, durable, sand resistant and super loud clicker!

the 80W has too much drag. easy to lock it down and break lines or pop knots. the 2 speed comes in handy when retrieving large spider weights but any fish under 10ft gets skull dragged to the beach. i bought it for 2 reasons, soak the biggest bloodiest baits i can on the beach and target BFT and Mako off shore.

my 9/0 comes in 3rd. it holds a lot of 50 or 60lb line, especially when backed by braid BUT i've had too many cut off with 50lb just while soaking baits to prefere the lighter set up. if i could beef it up a bit, get a solid frame, load it with 100lb braid and top with 80lb mono it would be an AWESOME jetty or pass reel.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> 12/0 for sure. then the makaira 80WII. the 12/0 holds plenty of line, has plenty of drag to fish 100lb line, durable, sand resistant and super loud clicker!
> 
> the 80W has too much drag. easy to lock it down and break lines or pop knots. the 2 speed comes in handy when retrieving large spider weights but any fish under 10ft gets skull dragged to the beach. i bought it for 2 reasons, soak the biggest bloodiest baits i can on the beach and target BFT and Mako off shore.
> 
> my 9/0 comes in 3rd. it holds a lot of 50 or 60lb line, especially when backed by braid BUT i've had too many cut off with 50lb just while soaking baits to prefere the lighter set up. if i could beef it up a bit, get a solid frame, load it with 100lb braid and top with 80lb mono it would be an AWESOME jetty or pass reel.




Isnt an 80w a little overkill for BFT?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Isnt an 80w a little overkill for BFT?


idk, is it? might even be undergunned for some of them.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha thought you meant blackfin tuna. I was gonna say.. you dont need an 80w for that. It all makes sense now.

I was gonna say, people catch blackfin on spinning reels why use an 80w..but yes, BLUEfin tuna an 80w is needed


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> 9/0 senator all the way!!!Not so big that its a burden to use, descent line capacity for sharking, enough drag to do the job without being unfair to the sharks or ripping me off the beach, and a clicker that will wake the dead!!! I like to fight the fish not just wench them in and the 9/0 is a blast! If I get spooled on the 9/0 some day I might pick up a 12/0 but doubt I will ever go bigger than that. UGLY


10/0 Senator


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I definitely like the 2nd gear when retrieving large weights and baits when I haven't had a bite that happens too frequently for me. I only get one to two weeks a year if I am lucky to fish so I don't want to lose anything I hook into. Luckily my son is old enough to handle either the 12/0 or the 80.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I loved my 9/0. great clicker and perfect feel. I have a 6/0w with an aluminum frame and I just got a 12/0 so sadly the 9/0 had to go. I'm sure i'm gonna love the 12/0 even more though once I get it fishing.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't go wrong with the 9/0 or 12/0. Anyways had good luck with both. Practically indestructible too.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

I love my 12/0. That's my lucky reel. My avet 80w is my favorite. Then my 14/0. They've all landed big fish.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Love my 6/0 although I will eventually get a 9/0. I did have a 50W International but it was overkill. No fight and the clicker was so quiet it was hard to hear unless sitting right beside it.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

For on the sand 12/0
On the pier a 706z


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Since everyone is talking about senators, is there any way to add a line knob to the spool on the smaller senators so you can have braid directly to the spool with no mono bottom shot?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Since everyone is talking about senators, is there any way to add a line knob to the spool on the smaller senators so you can have braid directly to the spool with no mono bottom shot?



I have braid directly on my spool on my 9/0. Made a single wrap of electrical tape on the spool before the braid. No problems so far.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



HappyHourHero said:


> Randall2point0 said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


So yours is a black spool and it has no little knob sticking out like the chrome ones? I know my 12/0 has one but it was made in the 50's and is a chrome spool.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> So yours is a black spool and it has no little knob sticking out like the chrome ones? I know my 12/0 has one but it was made in the 50's and is a chrome spool.


Correct. Mine is the black spool.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's dumb why would they not put the knob on there knowing people are putting braid on? Does anyone know if the knew 12/0 with black spool has the line knob or not?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I just got off the phone with John Doerr, the CEO of Penn Reels and he was seriously taken aback by the oversight. He said the 2015 Senators would all come with the new braid grabber spools being developed in Taiwan.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I just got off the phone with a lady a Penn and she check on the 12/0 said the current one will have the line catcher knob on them.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That's dumb why would they not put the knob on there knowing people are putting braid on? Does anyone know if the knew 12/0 with black spool has the line knob or not?


I don't think mine has one, it is buried under line so I can't check but I don't remember it like some of my other older reels, its been a long time since I lined it


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I got a 12/0 black spool that is 2 years old, it has the knob


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I know the new 6/0 black spool does not have the knob. How do you like the new 12/0 compared to an older model? I'm looking I buy another 12/0.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

My favorite shark reel is my Avet TRX 50W, if I ever get spooled, i will either stop shark fishing:surrender: or buy an Everol 18/0 or Accurate 130


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

penn 10/0 said:


> My favorite shark reel is my Avet TRX 50W, if I ever get spooled, i will either stop shark fishing:surrender: or buy an Everol 18/0 or Accurate 130


what do you have it spooled with? i just put 600yrds of 130lb braid on my 80W and topped it with 400yrds of 130lb mono. a 50 is the same size as a 9/0 right? i did the same with the 12/0 and it looks like it will hold 500yrds of 130lb mono on top of the braid.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd say a little larger than a 9/0, its rated for 950yds of 50 I believe.. Spooled originally with 1250 yds of 150lb power pro, and a 50 yd topshot of 150 mono.. Then lost about 100 yds of the 150 on structure while sharking. So now around 1150 of braid and 60 yds of 200 mono..


----------

